# First year healthcare



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Been doing some research iro private healthcare. As I understand it ( always open to correction) you must use an approved Spanish private healthcare provider for 12 months before being able to pay into and join the Spanish state system ( ages 52/45 )

This got me to checking prices and receiving quotes

I was quite surprised to find the quotes for the private provider were roughly the same as what I would be required to pay into the state system ( monthly around €75 each wifey and myself )

Will have to check further as to which gives better coverage as prices are virtually identical


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

With private healthcare existing health conditions won't be covered, so you would get the bill for treatments , consultations , surgery etc, whereas on the state system you would get complete cover as any Spanish national for 60 euros per person, per month.
You would have to pay 100% of the costs of medication with both methods., but it's clear which one is the no brainer!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for that.

I did ask the provider " HealthplanSpain" what the differences were but haven't heard back yet from them.

We know we must do a year with them before we are allowed to join the state system but as far as I have been able to ascertain -its a very similar amount to the private one

Anyone who has the up to date cost, ( it was €60 until quite recently I think) please post. Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I did ask the provider " HealthplanSpain" what the differences were but haven't heard back yet from them.
> 
> ...


You are right, the premiums for private health care can, depending on which company you choose and if you don't have any pre-existing conditions which will either be excluded or require higher premiums, be the same or even a bit less than the cost of the convenio especial state healthcare (still €60 per month for anyone under 65 afaik). This year our healthcare premiums are €115 per month for the two of us, aged 65 and 58. We have no exclusions as neither of us had any pre-existing condtions.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol

Lynne between you and Extra I get all my questions answered SO it would make sense if we just moved in next door to either of you and that way wifey and I will be taken care of for rest of our days

But we would probably be those annoying type neighbours- always borrowing sugar or calling around just when you're having your dinner!!

Thanks again to both of you


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Lol
> 
> Lynne between you and Extra I get all my questions answered SO it would make sense if we just moved in next door to either of you and that way wifey and I will be taken care of for rest of our days
> 
> ...


We are adept at sitting in the dark and pretending to be out.

Which could be one reason for my low electricity bills, come to think of it.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

157€ per month over 65, for state healthcare.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I understand with private healthcare existing conditions aren't covered but (Can't remember if I asked this before ) how do I go about obtaining medication for ongoing condition ? ( if relevant drugs aren't available over the counter)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> I understand with private healthcare existing conditions aren't covered but (Can't remember if I asked this before ) how do I go about obtaining medication for ongoing condition ? ( if relevant drugs aren't available over the counter)


You would need to get a private prescription from a doctor. Possibly your private health policy would cover the cost of the consultation with the doctor - the way mine works is that we get a certain number of vouchers (called cheques de asistencia) with our policy each year. If we want to see a doctor we just make an appointment and hand over one of the cheques as payment then the bill goes to the insurance company. As far as I know there is no detail supplied as to what the consultation was about, so the insurance company would not know if it related to a pre-existing condition or not. My OH once used one to get a doctor to sign a form he has to return every year to his Local Government Pension Scheme Administrator, to prove he is still alive! 

It would be a different story if you needed to see a specialist or have any tests or hospital treatment relating to the pre-existing condition, of course. Those would have to be paid for out of your own pocket.

You should also note a couple of other things about private healthcare, btw. One is that there are always qualifying periods for treatment other than GP visits or emergency care. They diiffer for different forms of treatment but are generally 3 months or 6 months. The other is that in Spain, standard terms and conditions are that you have to give 2 months notice in writing, before the policy renewal date, if you want to cancel, otherwise you are committed to paying the premiums for the full year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> I understand with private healthcare existing conditions aren't covered but (Can't remember if I asked this before ) how do I go about obtaining medication for ongoing condition ? ( if relevant drugs aren't available over the counter)


You pay to see a doctor and they write a prescription


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok thanks. I hope I can get him/ her to write a few at a time as would be bloody expensive having a consultation for ongoing condition every month, lol!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> My OH once used one to get a doctor to sign a form he has to return every year to his Local Government Pension Scheme Administrator, to prove he is still alive!


I just go to the Ayuntamiento and the clerk on the front desk signs and puts the Ayto stamp on it - free of charge.


----------

